
Steam developers speak: Maximum profits for Valve, minimum responsibilities - Impossible
https://www.polygon.com/platform/amp/2018/10/19/17959138/steam-valve-developer-support-pricing-reviews
======
justtopost
1st, these are indie developers, who entered i to an agreement to distribute
their games througu steam, not 'steam developers'.

2nd, and more to the point; Most of valves actions seem justified in the
examples given. Your EULA, while unusual, is a valid concern for many gamers
for example.

I think you could make a strong argument that valve has changed with the
opening of steam to more indies, and often in a near preadatory ways. But this
article fails to do that.

~~~
savethefuture
Glad I read this first

